# Basement support jack-post strength



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If you can't see rust or deterioration of any kind, I am sure you will be just fine.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

As Neal said, no rust is a plus, but I've seen some I wouldn't touch. How old is the post and can you post a picture. Your post count may need a couple to allow posting pictures.

I hear you on using basic equipment and agree. The real key to exercise is the dedication to do it, not the fancy equipment. I used to sell exercise equipment and saw the majority of it end up being garage decoration.

If you want to be cautions add a strap from the top of that post up to the beam in the opposite direction.

BTW welcome to the forum.

Bud


----------



## Bansaku (Jul 28, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> As Neal said, no rust is a plus, but I've seen some I wouldn't touch. How old is the post and can you post a picture. Your post count may need a couple to allow posting pictures.
> 
> I hear you on using basic equipment and agree. The real key to exercise is the dedication to do it, not the fancy equipment. I used to sell exercise equipment and saw the majority of it end up being garage decoration.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Bud and Neal. The post itself is solid and maybe 25 years old. There is no signs of any structural deterioration, and the base and top do seem solid. The pin is also looking good, almost brand new (still shiny). I did try it out briefly before I said to myself "Hmm, better get some advise" and to me anyway it seems safe.

I will post some dummy posts to get my count up and upload a picture.


----------



## Bansaku (Jul 28, 2019)

:glasses:


----------



## Bansaku (Jul 28, 2019)

:smile:


----------



## Bansaku (Jul 28, 2019)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bansaku (Jul 28, 2019)

:vs_smirk:


----------



## Bansaku (Jul 28, 2019)

:vs_karate:


----------



## Bansaku (Jul 28, 2019)

Ok, here are the picts. I was mistaken, there are only 2 bolts holding the top.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

you should be all set.

Bud


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

It's holding up several thousand pounds of house; I don't think adding 150 more is gonna cause it to blink.


----------

